# Turn Signals not working?



## ChargerCop (Mar 30, 2009)

When i hit the turn signal the dash indicater light comes on and is steady as is the accual turn signal for the left turn indicater. It is the same for the right one but after a few seconds it will start to blink, but real slow. I am a Ford guy and this is my first GM, so far I'm loving it, but I can tell there is a bit of a learning curve. Is there a turn signal relay like in a ford that is to be replaced or is it incumbant of the turn signal switch?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Maybe all you need is a new flasher. That's usually the culprit when they stay on....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> Maybe all you need is a new flasher. That's usually the culprit when they stay on....


Especially if both the front and rear lights come on. If only 1 light is on, change the bulb first, but I'm thinking flasher also...:agree


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

*Flasher*

You can hear the flasher. Listen for it to click.


----------



## spaceball 1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I had that problem on mine so I replaced the flasher first than the front light harness and went over the whole dash harness, and was still happening. After more looking it was cheep chinese light bulbs not making a good ground in the socket, I found different bulbs and it has been good for 6-7 years now.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Make sure all the grounds are good at the outside lamps and the turn signal indicator lamp. Make sure all bulbs light on r or l side when you select the turn signal. If bulbs are ok, suspect the flasher. Usually, it's flasher or grounding issues...almost never the switch. There is no Ford type relay.


----------

